# Kingy rod (length?) for 3500-4000 size reel?



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'll soon be getting my hands on a Daiwa Advantage 3500-A reel which is rated at 17lb (roughly 8kg) of drag to chase kingies and other pelagic/reef fish offshore. Will have one spool of 15lb braid and the other 20lb braid and will be used for mainly flicking hb lures and SPs. I was in a fishing shop today checking out their Daiwa Advantage rods when the guy at the shop tried to talk me out of getting a 7ft graphite rod to fish that sort of weight from a kayak (high-sticking etc). I've got a 7ft graphite rod for flicking small lures and soft plastics in estuaries and love it.

Any ideas of an ideal rod for this reel/line weight? My budget is up to $200 for the rod. Mainly trying to toss up the 6ft vs 7ft length issues and also the fibreglass vs graphite argument.

At one end of the spectrum would be a fibreglass Penn Powerstick (PPS6601TBM 6'6" 8-10kg 1 piece around $50) right up to a Daiwa Advantage TD DA 701MHFS 7' Spin 10-17lb 1 piece graphite rod for $200. In between would be something like a Daiwa Procaster A PRA-601XHFS 6ft 1-piece rated at 12-20lb for around $100.

Whadyareckon guys fibreglass or graphite and 6ft vs 7ft? Any other rods you can think of up to $200?

Thanks in advance

Marty


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

It might be worth checking out some of the US kayak fishing sites to see what sort of rods the guys from Southern California use for their kings ( I think they call them Yellowtails). I've never really looked into them too much. But I think they use rods a fair bit longer than the norm here. I'm not sure why but it would be worth looking in to.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

*VIPER 7'0" - $299.95

OK now we are getting serious! Some of you found our Godzilla a little heavy and our Magnum Butt Distance spin a little light. Well just to show that we listen to our customers and also to give you a rod that fills that hole we came up with the NITRO VIPER. This seven foot spin rod offers extra lifting power in the butt section for fishing hard pulling tropical speedsters like Longtail Tuna and a little more hook setting power in the tip for southern Snapper anglers. Built on an IM8 graphite blank to keep weight to a minimum and power to a maximum and fitted with FUJI Alconite guides this rod is destined to become a favourite amongst the medium tackle spin and bait fraternity. Like all our rods the VIPER is designed for easy transport and this two piece set up allows for safe storage and compact handling.*

sounds like my next rod


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Marty, I like the 6ft rods, mainly because I find it useful to be able to reach the rod tip in the yak. I also find the additional leverage the fish can exert over me with a 7ft plus rod to be problematic. I prefer them to be one piece, as then the 2 parts don't disassociate at the critical moment (although my new Shimano JigWrex does have a detachable butt). The 6ft 1 piece rods are still fairly easy to transport. Your mileage may vary, make sure that you can reach around the front of the yak with your chosen weapon.

Fibreglass vs graphite comes down to personal preference - I don't use any of my glass rods anymore (I may still use my blackfish rod in winter). The light weight and extreme sensitivity of graphite, together with the ability to flick a light weight a long way does it for me. They're annoyingly fragile by comparison though (just ask Wopfish).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey SBD not sure about that one...... the only one thats been bust up was the Monster Mesh which I think was faulty ???????? I just rolled my Nitros and they are a bit scratched but hopefully not totally damaged internally in the structure. Seven foot High sticking is a possibilty - but so far no probs with the Nitros and I have put the Magnum Butt through its paces..... the length can help you negotiate a fish around the front of the yak to steer him from possible trouble. The length on the butt can help in the leverage dept. What can be a probelm though is when the fish is boatside you have to extend the rod back to reACH THE LEADER but at least he's boat side (last part of the equation). Never had a two piece come apart.... Glass is probably way more durable.....but Graphite is better just look after them.............


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm using a 7 foot Shimano backbone elite on a symetre 4000 reel. Its a graphite /glass combo. I like it because it can cast SP's well .but has enough grunt in the butt to handle kings & is a little stronger than straight grpahite

I like the longer rod because I like the ability to take the rod over the front of the yak. I am a shorter guy so don't have the reach. agree with *** that is does have some draw back when the fish gets close, but works for me.

I also have a Penn powerstick & find it too ridig for casting SP's but ok for trolling / deadbait. They are a tough rod
Cheers

jeffo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I just went thru this dilemma. I have a 4-8kg graphite stick but the new certate 3500 reel stem wouldnt fit into the rod. I hunted around for a heavier rod and ended up with a Team Daiwa Saltwater 701HFS 7' 10-20lb graphite stick @ $210. I really wanted the EGrell S10 but didnt want to use a $500 rod on the yak. I havent caught a fish on it yet but cant wait.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys, seems like a few of us have been trying to decide on a decent kingie stick for the yak lately. The Team Daiwa Saltwater sounds like a nice rod so might check it out.

Cheers

Marty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

MangoX said:


> *VIPER 7'0" - $299.95
> 
> OK now we are getting serious! Some of you found our Godzilla a little heavy and our Magnum Butt Distance spin a little light. Well just to show that we listen to our customers and also to give you a rod that fills that hole we came up with the NITRO VIPER. This seven foot spin rod offers extra lifting power in the butt section for fishing hard pulling tropical speedsters like Longtail Tuna and a little more hook setting power in the tip for southern Snapper anglers. Built on an IM8 graphite blank to keep weight to a minimum and power to a maximum and fitted with FUJI Alconite guides this rod is destined to become a favourite amongst the medium tackle spin and bait fraternity. Like all our rods the VIPER is designed for easy transport and this two piece set up allows for safe storage and compact handling.*
> 
> sounds like my next rod


These are great rods and can be picked up for $239

Cheers

Wigg

PS I like 7 foot rod with 4000 size reel


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I concur with the WIGG !!!!

And if you break it on a fish on a dog on the floor in your yak in your car door its going to cost you 60 bucks to replace the section - no questions asked...... I havent tried the Daiwa - I'm sure its great have a look at these and PM you of a place that will do them at a good price...

Woppie

BTY I am not sponsored by these guys - but should be..


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

wigg said:


> These are great rods and can be picked up for $239


Hi Wigg, Can you point me in the direction of where?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Gary at Kyeemagh bait and tackle
164 Bestic st Kyeemagh
95993075

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Muchas Gracias Senor


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I concur with the nod to the Nitro rods. I have both a Godzilla and Viper and I'd happily put either of them up against any Kingy.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a Caldia Kix 3500 matched to a Shimano T Curve Powerspin 6-10kg.
Awesome rod, 2 piece, approx 6'7". approx $220 ???

Should add this to the shortlist also Marty!

Dave


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

wow, I could not think of spending that much on a rod. I am quite happy with my $53 rod from KMart. Though I must admit that the $29.95 rod/reel combo was a bit crappy and broke, but just the rods by themselves seem robust enough.
I could buy 4-5 rods for the price one of those expensive ones cost. And I am less inclined to be upset if I break to lose one in the water.

if you have the spare cash, I am sure the expensive ones will make you feel like you got something better, but I cant think that they will catch fish that much better.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i originally had the same thoughts. My advice is that if you flick lures around, try a quality graphite rod and you will notice the difference.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll suggest the Shimano T-Curve 702 Spin; 7ft and made from stuff similar to that hi modulus graphite like in the japanese style deep jigging rods so this is not a fragile rod and it survived non fisher surfer hi-stickin the crap out of it on big beastie reefies on a tropical surf trip. Excellent length butt for yak and a great progressive taper that, to me, is also great for a yak. Casts little quarter once jigs but can also cast a biggish popper and everything in between. Quality cork grips, tough Fuji guides and 2 piece for travel or stowing in yak to confront a shorebreak (never had a drama with a 2 piece). Mine's matched with a Tierra 4000 and 10kg braid and I love it.


----------

